# Cursor Position festlegen



## hairy (28. März 2008)

Mein Problem. Bin Anfänger und würde gern den Cursor z.B. auf die Koordiaten 3/5 setzen. Dort soll dann "Start" ausgegeben werden. Hab gelesen es geht mit SetConsoleCursorPosition oder irgendwie mit gotoxy ich weiß leider nicht wie es genau geht und hab die Anleitungen nicht verstanden. kann mir jemand vielleicht ein Beispiel Programm schnell schreiben, dass ich seh wie die Funktionen verwendet?


----------



## sheel (28. März 2008)

HI

du meinst ja wohl in der Konsole, oder?
Mach eine Variable vom typ COORD:

COORD abc;
abc.X=3; //koordinaten x
abc.Y=5; //koordinaten y
//jetz position setzen
SetConsoleCursorPosition(GetStdHandle(STD_OUTPUT_HANDLE), abc );

Gruß


----------



## napstermania (28. März 2008)

Entweder so oder einfach die conio.h header einbinden. Kann sein das es die nicht mehr gibt. Da sie schon etwas älter ist. Aber im netz gibt es sie. Und dann mit dem Befehl gotoxy(X,Y); dsie possi bestimmen. Kann sein das ich evtl. einen kleinen fehler irgendwo hab weil ich das schon lang nicht mehr benutzt hab und jetzt grad kein bsp zu Hand hab. Aber so sollte es gehen. Falls du die coni.h brauchst dann schreb das. Ich kann sie dann heute abend mal hochladen.

Mfg nappi


----------



## hairy (28. März 2008)

Danke schön.
mit 
COORD abc;
abc.X=3; //koordinaten x
abc.Y=5; //koordinaten y
//jetz position setzen
SetConsoleCursorPosition(GetStdHandle(STD_OUTPUT_HANDLE), abc );
hat es funktioniert. 
Mit gotoxy leider nicht stand es wär nicht deklariert.
kann das sein das ich kein conio.h habe ?


----------



## sheel (28. März 2008)

conio.h wirst du wohl haben, aber gotoxy ist meines wissens nicht in conio.h drinnen

ich kenn die funktion schon und eigentlich ist sie nur eine verkürzte Schreibweisse für meins

Aber wo du die herbekommst kann ich dir jetzt auch nicht sagen...
ist ja auch egal
es funktioniert ja

Gruß


----------

